# Cardiff LWC - Egg Sharers - CF blood test



## Debz6 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hiya. 

I havent posted here for a while as I was waiting for all of my blood test results to come back before we start treatment. I had the Cystic Fibrosis blood test about a week ago & am waiting the results to come back before we start treatment.

Are there any ladies having treatment at the London Womens Clinic - Cardiff who can tell me how long it takes for the results to come back? They have given me the pill to take on day 2 of af arrival - which is sometime next week. Not too sure what happens next. So any advice will be grateful.

Thanks

Debz x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Debz, 

I am not at LWC but my clinic SEFC told me the test can take anything upto 6 weeks to come back but most are back within 2-3 weeks,  

here's hoping your wait will be over soon, 

In Regards to taking the pill i was on it for 2-3 months before starting so don't worry about starting it before your results arfe back thats fine 

Take care &  

Sara xxx


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Debz,

I'm at LWC Swansea and they have allowed me to start my treatment prior to the results coming back so I started the pill a week ago just a copule of days after they took my bloods.

Good luck

Fin


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya

I had my cystic fibrosis test back within 3weeks,I was also on the pill for 4months but that was only beacase my recipiant had a few problems so dont think ur going to be on that long,Clinics normaly tell u approx 2months on the pill maybe less.

Love kelly


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi debz    im at the lwc cardiff and just wanted to say that everyone at this clinic are fab (especially mary) i can't really answer you're question as ive been with the clinic for two years so i can't remember exactly how long it took to come back i know it all happened quite quickly as ive never had to wait long for any of my cycles! just want to wish you loads of luck for you're treatment loads of luv jo xxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi debz

i too am at LWC (   Jo) and am waiting to start e/s. i think they said 3 weeks for cystic fibrosis bloods...

have you filled out the green forms etc? i guess they are just putting you on the pill to get you ready to downreg when the time comes. once you're bloods are back they will match you up and then it will be all go.

so far i have done - counselling, bloods, green forms etc and like you i need the cystic fibrosis results....then they said they'll match and away we go. i'm a little more complicated because i'm CMV- and also cannot take the pill so it may take me a bit longer - sounds like you've wizzed through the process  when did you start? i started aug 24th - the blood results have taken ages 

good luck, nichola.x


----------



## Debz6 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hiya & thanks for all of your replies  

Jo - Yeah, Mary is lovely, very helpful & puts you at ease.

Nichola - What are the green forms hun? to be honest, I have signed so many forms I cant remember if we have or not - can you let me know what they are? 

Apparently, Mary has told me she has a lady in mind for me already!! So we shall see what happens when I give them a ring - prob next Monday morn as they arent open on the weekend.

Thanks again guys 

Debz xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

debz

the green forms are the consent to egg-share forms which you put all your personal details on......its 4 pages long and there is a section for a good will message, and another section to tell any child born all about yourself. i am sure you would remember it - it is pretty gruelling  (i thought so anyway).  have you seen the counsellor yet?

i have an appointment tomorrow as my cystic bloods are now back so hopefully i too will soon have a match. great news if you are already lined up!

sounds like we may end up cycling together.....sending you 

nichola.x


----------

